# Cannon MF3111 64 bit driver



## ccoxen8 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a Cannon MF3111 printer/scanner which is only has a driver for 32 bit OS. Is there a driver or another way to make it work for Windows Vista or Windows 7 64 bit OS? Thanks for the help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi a vista 64 bit will most likely work if there is one also this may help How to find a compatible printer driver for a computer that is running a 64-bit version of Windows


----------



## timsterp (Mar 18, 2011)

Canon MF3110 Printing With Windows 7 64 Bit | Dragon Blogger

This got my MF3111 up and running. When you select the OS a the Canon website, SCROLL DOWN past Windows 7 to Windows 7x64. You have to get the 64 bit driver. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the scanner to work...


----------

